# Constant 4x4 WR



## Cameron Almasi (Aug 24, 2008)

Recently Dan Cohen got the 4x4 WR. Then in tokyo open Keisuke Hiraya won the WR for the 4x4 by idk like a second. and now Erik Akkersdijk has the world record of 43.70 . When is this constant 4x4 world record streak gonna end. im guessing by the end of november it will be around 41 seconds


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha true, i cant wait till the next comp with 4x4, Hopefully we see even a new WR.

actually.... forget that. I like Erik holding the WR


----------



## Erik (Aug 24, 2008)

Yah the 43 was cool, I was like whisteling a song during it xD
Too bad I had double parity on the other 4 solves (!)(!). (Even the 49).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 24, 2008)

Y'know, I wouldn't use the word "constant" to describe to others that something is changing... 
(And why 4x4x4?)

And have fun with your projections; what will it be in 2010?


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 25, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> And have fun with your projections; what will it be in 2010?



I'm very scared.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > And have fun with your projections; what will it be in 2010?
> ...



I second that *shivers in fear*


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



It would be the same as now. The world is going to end tommorrow!


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Aug 25, 2008)

Lgarron im just making a guess. it took 1 year for someone to beat 46 seconds. and now someone got 43 that and when dan cohen got the 4x4 WR a while later another person got it. and now even 2 weeks later when the japanese guy got 45 erik beat it and got 43. And even erik earlier ago today agreed someone probably will beat it in november
By the way in 2010 it will be 7 seconds . Just kidding idk when im making little guesses


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 25, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



lol just think what the 3x3x3 time will be in 2010? what about 2x2x2?


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Aug 25, 2008)

OHhhh god 2x2 will be like .80 or something


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 25, 2008)

5x5 sub 1!


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 25, 2008)

OK, in the year 2525 then? Negative times?

Some machine is doing it for you?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> OK, in the year 2525 then? Negative times?
> 
> Some machine is doing it for you?



Anyone else get the reference?


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> OK, in the year 2525 then? Negative times?
> 
> Some machine is doing it for you?


by then, I think cube wont be popular anymore(because all 0.xx secs).... 10-dimentional cubes will be the game...


----------



## BinomDreher (Aug 25, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> OK, in the year 2525 then? Negative times?


Just seems very logical to me too! Because it seems that the cubers are constantly geeting faster, they will reach the point when they turn the cubies so fast that they'll come close to the phenomenon described in the theory of relativity - The faster you turn the slower time passes by. Should be possible for the really good cubers to be so quick that the time just ticks backwards...
Holy crap, this should mean that the cubes are the time machines everyone is looking for!


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > OK, in the year 2525 then? Negative times?
> ...



Actually it would be around the same as in 2080 because a human can only live so long.


----------



## bearit (Aug 25, 2008)

these records are so low it's amazing. Congrats Erik, will this be on youtube?


----------



## Erik (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, I think Joey got it and at least one or 2 other people. I'm looking forward to seeing it. I think I whistled during solving, could be 'shiny teeth and me' xD


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 26, 2008)

Soon, people are going to get so fast, I think that in order to even stuff out, people will not be able to use their own cube.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 26, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > OK, in the year 2525 then? Negative times?
> ...



Actually 5555, but same thing, lol.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 30, 2008)

By 2010 I can see Sub-1:20 times possible....


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> By 2010 I can see Sub-1:20 times possible....


Eh, this topic is 4x4. :x


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 30, 2008)

maybe some crazy ppl might sub 35s in the future?


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess this statement of constant 4x4 WR is justified so far...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> I guess this statement of constant 4x4 WR is justified so far...



Indeed! 
Congrats AGAIN Erik on your new 4x4 WR's!


----------



## mrCage (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi 

Psychology plays a big part.

It took a long while to break 10 secs for 3x3x3. Now it is common almost every competition to have times like that. It took a long while to break 1 min 50 secs on 5x5x5, now it's broken regularly. I expect this phenomenon also for other puzzles when an awesome milestone is broken. Like sub 1 min megaminx or whatever. Actually we saw the same with 3x3x3 UWR averages yrs ago also. After the first sub 15 sec avg was reported

-Per


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 8, 2008)

Cameron Almasi said:


> im guessing by the end of november it will be around 41 seconds



Wow. It's the beginning of September now and we already have that.

Maybe this will also be the WR at the end of November


----------



## Rama (Sep 8, 2008)

Well Erik has still has a few tries left this year, just the:
Euro 2008;
Dutch Open 2008;
German Nationals 2008;
Dutch Nationals 2008...


----------

